# coyotes



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

hi 
im david 
i live on strt 700 down from the college goin towards 422..well were im at i hear coyotes every other week and when we do hear them they sound to close for comfort really and it sounds like 6 to 8 of them ....whats the best ways of takein them out? i was jus gona get some shells and sit in a tree stand with mabe some raw meat laying out? idk if theres anything in the rules agenst that stuff ..i also can get calls thats no problem ...is there any rules on wat gun i could use ,rifle,shotgun,rail gun lmfao =) any anwsers will be a huge help thankks =)


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

as long as you have a valid/current ohio hunting license there is an open season on yotes. no restriction on hours, how you hunt or what weapon you use, and hunting over bait is legal. just make sure you are using enough gun (ie no .22 rimfire or .17 rimfire, 00 buck at least) be safe and good hunting.


----------



## bassfisher0869 (Mar 31, 2010)

the only closed season for coyotes is when it is open deer gun season other than that you are fine. if you know any one who has chickens get on or 2. tie their leg up with a rope and nail a spike in the groud so they can only go so far the coyotes will have fun and so will you. if you use a shot gun make sure its buck shot.. other than that have fun my friend


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

You don't mention how many acres you have or if you are shooting from your land or not. If you are on your property you won't need a license, landowner you know, don't shoot off your porperty. Best rifles in any model, lever, bolt or semi-auto, yes even an AR-15, would be in the 22cal range 22-250, .223, 220swift, 222 some use the .17 primered tampered case, not the rimfire .17hmr, (some might agrue), Those won't put large holes in the hide if you want to mount it. During summer the hides may not be mount worthy, they shed & look mangy. Some have used any cal. up through 7mm. The shotgun would be 00 or deerslugs, closer range. I've used blood parts of beef to include a fresh, at the time, egg. Let that sit for a couple days in a plastic bag, through it out on the ground and get back 150yds or so up a tree if you want and wait. Don't move much they'll bust you as easy as turkey do and be gone. Hope you have a red light for your scope for after sunset. We quit on ours to early but the bait was gone in the morning. That chicken thing sounds like a good idea, don't look to get it back. I've heard of people even using rabbits and kittens on a leash, again I've only heard.

Bassfisher there is no closed season for yotes, during gun season we've killed them with deerslugs or pistols, legal for deer weapons.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

sorry i didnt think of it im on a rentin area there like 40 achers out back HUGE area ive talk to the landlords and they said shooot em! guns i can get hold of a 12 gauge idk wat kind i think single shot tho its ment for duck or goose huntin its long.. and a bolt action 12 gauge but i guess it dont work lol and i can get hold of my dads 22. long rifle semi auto lol uh no scopes tho =( was thinkin more ambush with bright lights and a few buddys with some meat out hahah or i was thinkin bout goin out earllllyyyyyy morning with bait and wait but ive never even hunted soo im new to this haha why i posted sumthing on here =) thank you all for anwsers


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

davie1989 said:


> sorry i didnt think of it im on a rentin area there like 40 achers out back HUGE area ive talk to the landlords and they said shooot em! guns i can get hold of a 12 gauge idk wat kind i think single shot tho its ment for duck or goose huntin its long.. and a bolt action 12 gauge but i guess it dont work lol and i can get hold of my dads 22. long rifle semi auto lol uh no scopes tho =( was thinkin more ambush with bright lights and a few buddys with some meat out hahah or i was thinkin bout goin out earllllyyyyyy morning with bait and wait but ive never even hunted soo im new to this haha why i posted sumthing on here =) thank you all for anwsers


Remember its hunting and not a party w/bright lights! Do yourself, Ohio hunters, and your community a favor by take a safety course, read a few books, and get more info online before you start shootin at them [email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------

